

Presentation on Git and GitHub, and how to use them - seanhagen
http://seanhagen.github.io/git-presentation/

======
seanhagen
I did this presentation for work today -- we've hired a bunch of new people
and we wanted to make sure that everybody had an idea of git and how to use
it.

